# USB serial converter (FTDI) not initialized after boot

## rocktale

Hi,

I have an Arduino Nano board which provides some information via the serial interface. It uses a FTDI USB Serial device converter. Everything works fine when I plug it in at runtime - it shows up in "lsusb", the device (/dev/ttyUSB0) gets created and I can use it. However, after a reboot or a fresh start with the device plugged in, no /dev/ttyUSB0 is created and it also does not show up in "lsusb". It needs to be plugged out and plugged in again in order to start working.

Since I want to start a service on boot time which requires this serial interface I'm a little puzzled what I might be overlooking. Any ideas? Do I need to tell udev or someone else to check available devices on boot time? I also tried adding the appropriate module "ftdi_sio" to the module.autoload script and the module gets loaded on boot time, but still nothing has changed.

Regards,

Karsten

----------

## chiefbag

Have you seen this post below, looks like the reverse of your issue:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-892572-highlight-usb+device.html

----------

## rocktale

Thanks for the hint but it seems like it doesn't help. Maybe I should add that I'm running a 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 kernel with baselayout-1.12.14.

But since it is an underpowered pseudo-embedded board I'd prefer not to upgrade for now. I was rather thinking in the lines of putting an option somewhere to force the system to initialize all usb devices after boot.

----------

## rocktale

For what it's worth, I tried the Arduino board with a PC running an older Ubuntu (running a 2.6.32 kernel) and it worked like a charm. Thus, I think there's something wrong with my Gentoo installation. 

Well, it almost looks like I have to try upgrading to a more recent version of the kernel and baselayout.

----------

